# Christmas Mountain Question



## Culli (Aug 8, 2011)

I got a late exchange into 1115 it says a 2br full kitchen but that is about it.  We only live about 40mins away so great little escape before school.

Anyway, is there anyway to know which unit or the size of the unit?  I get so confused when I look at CM exchanges as to what you are getting because there are so many different types of units there.  It doesn't tell me how many baths, also should I be calling and requesting anything special?  I will have 2 boys (6 and 4) and possibly my wife and 14month daughter - if that matters.  I went to the bluegreen sight and that just told me I could be getting a tiny tiny 2br.  

It has been about 15 years since we stayed at CM and that was in the 2 story 3 br condos with a jet tub in the upstairs......I know we didn't get one of those units.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 8, 2011)

If you got a cottage unit, it is small with one bath.  under that number it is possible to get the villa (which you had the previous time) or a cabin, same size as a cottage, one bath.


----------



## Culli (Aug 8, 2011)

rapmarks said:


> If you got a cottage unit, it is small with one bath.  under that number it is possible to get the villa (which you had the previous time) or a cabin, same size as a cottage, one bath.



Any way to tell from the confirmation or is it just luck when I check in?  I do remember we did stay at a cottage once and it was very small, not sure if it was a 2 or 1br.  Doesn't matter too much but bigger is better in my book!


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 8, 2011)

ask RCI for a number of theu nit, if they will tell you, then checkwith the resort. if it is three digits, it is a cottage, which is the check in day


----------



## brucecz (Aug 8, 2011)

Culli said:


> Any way to tell from the confirmation or is it just luck when I check in?  I do remember we did stay at a cottage once and it was very small, not sure if it was a 2 or 1br.  Doesn't matter too much but bigger is better in my book!



All Cottages are 2 bedrooms. Some Cottages have 1 bathroom and a few have 2 bathrooms. Some Cabins with lofts are called a one bedroom for exchange purposes but sleep 6.

Most one bedrooms besides the loft Cabins and the  two one bedroom Villas are the one bedroom Deluxe Timbers lock off sides and one bedroom Townhouse Timbers lock off sides.  

Bruce


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 8, 2011)

yes, a few cottages have two bathrooms.I believe they are the 600s
the log cabins are in the 200's, two bedrooms, one bath, same size basically as cottges in a nicer setting.
the villas, the nicer units, are one thru the 50's, I think 55.


----------



## Culli (Aug 8, 2011)

Well I called RCI and they stated it is about 1100 sq ft 2br 2bath and the unit number is V6.  If that happens to be right, I will be a very happy camper!


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 8, 2011)

you got lucky! villa with screened in porch, hottub in upstairs bedroom and all the trimmings.


----------



## brucecz (Aug 8, 2011)

Culli said:


> Well I called RCI and they stated it is about 1100 sq ft 2br 2bath and the unit number is V6.  If that happens to be right, I will be a very happy camper!



They are noce units as we reserved  Villa nit #34 for July 1-8, 2012.
Bruce


----------



## Culli (Aug 29, 2011)

Does anyone know if before booking on RCI if you can tell if it is a villa, cabin or cottage.  We are here now and I tell you there is a HUGE difference.  I can't believe they can't get away with putting them all under the same category.  Anyone thinking about coming here make sure you know what you are getting ahead of time.  The villas are what I would expect for a 2br, if I came and got a cabin or cottage not knowing...............I would be so mad, they are tiny.  Not horrible for the summer but I not enough room in winter unless all you are doing is sleeping there.  No way you going to be comfy with 6 and I think 4 would be pushing it.


----------



## brucecz (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes, Villas are numbers 1-55. Oak Timbers are 56-72 and unit 79. Deluxe Timbers units 801-816. Town house Timbers are 817 and above.


one bedroons Cabins are Lofts  nut sleep 6 and are numbers 201-209
 2 bed Deuxe Cabins are numbers 210-237

Cottages can be in the 100's 200's 300's 500's and 600's. Some but not all 200's 300's and 600's are larger and have 2 bathrooms.

Bruce


----------



## Culli (Aug 29, 2011)

brucecz said:


> Yes, Villas are numbers 1-55. Oak Timbers are 56-72 and unit 79. Deluxe Timbers units 801-816. Town house Timbers are 817 and above.
> 
> 
> one bedroons Cabins are Lofts  nut sleep 6 and are numbers 201-209
> ...



Bruce great info but you can't see that info until AFTER you make the trade and get a confirmation a few days later from RCI.  Does anyone know how to get the info about the unit before you pull the trigger?


----------



## ronparise (Aug 29, 2011)

brucecz said:


> Yes, Villas are numbers 1-55. Oak Timbers are 56-72 and unit 79. Deluxe Timbers units 801-816. Town house Timbers are 817 and above.
> 
> 
> one bedroons Cabins are Lofts  nut sleep 6 and are numbers 201-209
> ...



Bruce

A little off topic, but which units are the ones being given away by the POA (subject to impending special assessment) And are they the ones with mf of about $1000 that you can get 4-10 reservations a year ?

Thanks


----------



## brucecz (Aug 29, 2011)

Culli said:


> Bruce great info but you can't see that info until AFTER you make the trade and get a confirmation a few days later from RCI.  Does anyone know how to get the info about the unit before you pull the trigger?



IMHO you ask and if they won't tell them you will go to II or rent from someone like me who will tell you the exact unit number and type of unit.  Tell them you will not accept a blind pig in the poke for your week and hard earned money.

Bruce.


----------



## brucecz (Aug 29, 2011)

ronparise said:


> Bruce
> 
> A little off topic, but which units are the ones being given away by the POA (subject to impending special assessment) And are they the ones with mf of about $1000 that you can get 4-10 reservations a year ?
> 
> Thanks



Those are the Cottage UDI's with MF's of $923.43 without ARDA fees. Make sure they DO NOT HAVE BG Points attached to them as those "Blended" UDI's can not get as many reservations as the "Pure" CMV UDI's.

Anyone feel free to call me between 8 AM to 8 PM CST if you want to talk as I am a very slow typer and perfer the phone.

Bruce  

Bruce


----------



## ronparise (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks Bruce

about the typing...I finally learned to use 2 fingers,,,I guess Im twice as fast as you....Now if I could just learn how to spell


----------

